# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Bûche aux marrons

## JEK



----------


## KevinS

Oooh!

----------


## Jeanette

The inside of your Bûche looks like pate. Did you cheat? I love the strawberry floating in your champagne.

Merry Christmas from beautiful New Jersey!
xoxo

----------


## JEK

Raspberry. Didn't cheat:  that is the recipe for this one - solid chestnut.

http://bergablogue.blogspot.com/2007...t-subtile.html

----------


## phil62

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I too thouht it was a faux pate log. Just wonderful. Have fun everyone and enjoy your carefully planned and well executed Christmas dinners. I sure enjoyed a peek into your kitchens and seeing the menus unfold. Amy

----------


## andynap

Excellent. Bon apetit

----------


## Jeanette

Faux pate log...very funny, Amy.

Alas, JEK, my French is not good enough to enjoy this recipe. Your finished product looks as beautiful as the professional one!

I will be spending the morning pulling out my pizzelle iron and making a batch for my family dinner today.

----------


## JEK

Santa brought me one of these and I've been busy loading it with today's recipes!

http://www.mydemy.com/

----------


## Jeanette

Couln't you just buy a $5.00 app for that?

----------


## JEK

Never look a gift horse in the mouth!

----------


## JEK

After my final touchups!

----------


## andynap

Looks wonderful. Reminds me that before I went on a somewhat low fat diet Phyllis use to do a Strawberry log for me on special occasions. I think the next occasion will be soon. And she made real whipped cream.

----------


## Jeanette

Wow, most impressive! You could be a pastry chef on St. Barth in your retirement. Did they taste as wonderful as they looked?

----------


## JEK

Forgot the plum pudding! All three seemed to be big hits.

----------


## MIke R

beautiful.....I'm still so full, today is a Pelligrino and non fat yogurt day

----------


## JEK

The main course . . .

----------


## MIke R

I have half a 15 pound turkey in the frig....half a tray of Lasagna..half a roast pork....and God knows what else..the frig looks like a boobey trpa when you open the door...LOL

----------


## phil62

Ah ha! The attack of the killer potatoes!!And everything looks incredibly delicious. A

----------


## andynap

Those potatoes look familiar. The only thing I have left is some ham- I just got back from food shopping. My butcher was giving away some Bacala salad that he made. That's my lunch.

----------


## JEK

Potato-fennel from Ina Garten

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/i...ipe/index.html

----------


## Jeanette

What is the beef dish?

----------


## JEK

Herb encrusted tenderloin

Yield: 8 servings

 2Tablespoons chopped fresh parsley 2 Tablespoons chopped fresh rosemary 2 Tablespoons chopped fresh thyme 4 mashed garlic cloves 2 teaspoons fresh cracked black pepper 2 Tablespoons Dijon mustard 1?2

In a medium-sized mixing bowl, combine parsley, rosemary, and thyme. Add garlic, cracked black pepper, Dijon mustard, breadcrumbs, Worcestershire sauce, shallot and oil. Stir to make a thick paste. (Note: add water last and only add enough to a get a paste generally do not need 1/2C) Spread paste over tenderloin. Tuck thinner end of tenderloin underneath so that it will cook evenly. Place tenderloin on V-shaped rack inside of oven roasting pan. Adjust oven rack to position 2. Place in oven and select Whole Beef Fillet in Dacor Guide. Press start. Insert meat probe and enter 145 ? as internal temperature. Roast until deep golden brown and internal temperature reaches 145 ? in the thickest center piece.
After Roasting: Remove and let sit for 1015 minutes before carving. Slice very thinly across the grain. Serves 8.

 2small fennel bulbs

 1yellow onion, thinly sliced

 2tablespoons good olive oil

 1tablespoon unsalted butter

 2pounds russet potatoes (4 large potatoes)

 2cups plus 2 tablespoons heavy cream

 2 ½cups grated Gruyère cheese (½ pound)

 1teaspoon kosher salt

 ½teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

Butter the inside of a 10-by-15-by-2-inch (10-cup) baking dish.

Remove the stalks from the fennel and cut the bulbs in half lengthwise. Remove the cores and thinly slice the bulbs crosswise, making approximately 4 cups of sliced fennel. Saute the fennel and onions in the olive oil and butter on medium-low heat for 15 minutes, until tender.

Peel the potatoes, then thinly slice them by hand or with a mandoline. Mix the sliced potatoes in a large bowl with 2 cups of cream, 2 cups of Gruyère, salt, and pepper. Add the sauteed fennel and onion and mix well.

Pour the potatoes into the baking dish. Press down to smooth the potatoes. Combine the remaining 2 tablespoons of cream and ½ cup of Gruyère and sprinkle on the top. Bake for 1 ½ hours, until the potatoes are very tender and the top is browned and bubbly. Allow to set for 10 minutes and serve.

----------


## Jeanette

Thanks, John. I do much better when you send recipes in English. Looks like a beautiful meal.

----------


## andynap

That's a gratin with added fennel- a variation of the French dish but delicious.

----------


## JEK

I know. I made it :)

----------


## JEK

The mandoline was a great add to the kitchen too!

----------


## andynap

Mandoline is invaluable

----------


## MIke R

Looks very good JEK.....now your next assigment is to try my tenderloin of beef stuff with whole lobster tails and a bearnaise sauce....the taik cooks inside the beef...you slice them like tornadoes of beef...very nice

----------


## JEK

Recipe, SVP. may try it for NYE

----------


## KevinS

> Recipe, SVP. may try it for NYE



Recipe?  Um, This is Mike.  I think you just got it... :)

----------


## JEK

I thinkI found it on the FoodNetwork


PRINT RECIPE

Lobster-Stuffed Beef Tenderloin with Bearnaise Sauce
Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2003

Prep Time:1 hr 0 minInactive Prep Time:--Cook Time:1 hr 0 min
Level:
Difficult
Serves:
8 servings

Ingredients
2 rock lobster tails(*NO, NO, NO MAINE LOBSTER TAILS ONLY)*
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1/4 pound pancetta or bacon, chopped
1/2 cup chopped shallots
3 tablespoons minced celery
2 teaspoons minced garlic
4 ounces baby chanterelle mushrooms, stems trimmed and sliced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons minced green onions
2 tablespoons dry white wine
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley leaves
1 center-cut beef tenderloin, about 3 1/2 pounds, trimmed and butterflied
Steamed fresh asparagus, as accompaniment
Bearnaise Sauce, recipe follows
Directions
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

Set up a large steamer. Place the lobster tails in the steamer and steam until just cooked through, about 6 minutes. Remove the lobster tails from the steamer. Cut along the underside of the shell and remove the tail meat whole. Set aside

In a large skillet, heat 1 teaspoon of the oil over medium-high heat. Add the pancetta and cook, stirring, until crisp and the fat is rendered, about 5 minutes. Remove with a slotted spoon. Drain off all but 2 teaspoons of fat from the pan. Add the shallots and celery and cook, stirring, until soft, about 2 minutes. Add the garlic and cook, stirring, for 30 seconds. Add the mushrooms and a pinch each of salt and pepper, and cook until the mushrooms give off their liquid, 3 to 4 minutes. Add the green onions and stir. Add the wine, increase the heat, and cook until it has nearly all evaporated, 1 to 2 minutes. Add the parsley and stir. Remove from the heat, stir in the cooked pancetta, and let cool.

Spread the butterflied beef, cut side up, flat on a surface. Spread the pancetta-vegetable mixture in a line across the meat, about 2 inches from the top, leaving a 1/2-inch border on the sides. Lay the lobster tails on top of the mixture, going across the beef. Pull the top flap over the lobster tails and roll the meat over the stuffing, jellyroll fashion, and tuck in the ends. Tie with kitchen twine every 2 inches.

Place in a large heavy roasting pan, rub on all sides with the remaining 2 teaspoons olive oil, and season lightly with salt and pepper. Place over medium-high heat and sear the meat on all sides, about 6 minutes. Place in the oven and roast to desired temperature, 30 to 35 minutes for medium-rare.

Transfer to a cutting board. Tent and let rest for 10 minutes before carving. Remove the kitchen twine and slice thickly. Place on a platter, surround with the asparagus, and drizzle with the Bearnaise Sauce. Serve immediately.

Bearnaise Sauce:

2 tablespoons chopped shallots

4 sprigs fresh tarragon

1/4 cup dry white wine

1/4 cup dry vermouth

4 large egg yolks

1 cup (2 sticks) melted unsalted butter or clarified butter

1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice

2 tablespoons chopped fresh tarragon leaves

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/8 teaspoon ground white pepper

In a small saucepan, combine the shallots, tarragon, white wine, and vermouth. Bring to a boil and cook until reduced to 2 tablespoons. Remove from the heat, strain, and cool.

In the top of a double boiler, or in a metal bowl fitted over a pot of barely simmering water, whisk the egg yolks and reduced wine until ribbons start to form. Whisking constantly, drizzle in the melted butter a bit at a time until all the butter is added and the mixture is thick. Remove from the heat. Whisk in the lemon juice, chopped tarragon, salt, and pepper. Adjust the seasoning, to taste. Cover to keep warm until ready to serve. To serve, place in a decorative bowl with a small sauce ladle.

Printed from FoodNetwork.com on Sun Dec 27 2009© 2009 Scripps Networks, LLC. All Rights Reserved
Advertisement will not be printed

----------


## MIke R

recipe is easy but the key is you need a tenderloin which is wider than it is long, so it is a butcher shop request for sure


take your tenderloin and open it up ( not butterfly ) so that when it is done you have a nice flat square or round piece of meat....

now salt and pepper and thyme the inside of the meat and brush it generously with melted lemon butter.....

get a few lobster tails, from say a couple of 2 or three pounders, just cut them off a couple of live ones and do something else with the rest of the lobster....you can par cook the tails if the meat is really thick and you re nervous about it not cooking through...I dont and its always fine but I've had practice with getting the right thickness of meat with the right size tail....be careful if you par boil, only a minute or two..nothing worse than overcooked lobster..now simply take your lobster tails and lay them into the flat of the tenderloin and slowly roll it up tight....whens its all rolled up you don't want the thickness of the beef to be much more than 2 inches on any side.....tie it up or make sure the end is n the bottom so it cant unravel.....if you want to add another layer of flavor do a Wellington kind of puff pastry layer.....or just lay a few strips of bacon over the top and toss it in a middle rack at 350 degrees....when it comes out make slices and serve like beef tornadoes......you can boil up the claws and put a whole claw ( sans claw shell ) over the top of a few slices of the stuffed  tenderloin and drizzle a bit of bearnaise  or horseradish sauce over the top of it all...you can  stick a meat probe  into the tail and set your stove alarm to  125- 130 degrees and that should be good.....otherwise just watch it and  take it out when it looks done...if you let the thickest part of the tail stick out a bit you can visually tell when its done too

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats ok I just dont know about cooking the tails all the way through..I dont and the tails are nice and juicy

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> Recipe, SVP. may try it for NYE
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe?  Um, This is Mike.  I think you just got it... :)




I know...I drive people crazy because I dont believe in exact anything..I treat recipes like Julia did....she used to say recipes are guidelines only....they give you a general idea... and to take it in your own direction and run with it

----------

